# Forum > MMO > Guild Wars 2 > GW2 Guides >  Fastest way to level 40+ ?

## fragnot

I lost my character, and bought a new account.

Though, doing 1-40 again would kill me irl. 

Can anyone suggest the fastest way to 40..

The normal way with hearts, events etc ?

Or extensively use the event spamming areas, found on this site? (anyone actually tried it)?

----------


## Liis

Was it due to the t2 weapon exploit? If so, then they are offering to unpermban you for a 72 hour suspension. 
Karma Weapons Exploit : Guildwars2

If not, they ehm, I dunno, I jumped on the bloodfield champion mob train. :P

----------


## pewpewxx

Watch this thread.  and also this one
There are all possibilites listed. I hope it helps.

----------


## Reiu

also watch the BIG red letters saying [NO QUESTIONS HERE]

----------

